#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  abu hurairah

## ABOE MR

Van Abu Hurairah (moge Allah tevreden zijn met hem) werd overgeleverd dat de Profeet (vrede zij met hem) zei:
"Wie een gelovige verlost van n van de zorgen van het wereldse leven, hem zal Allah verlossen van n van de zorgen van het Hiernamaals. Wie het gemakkelijk maakt voor iemand die het financieel moeilijk heeft, hem zal Allah van een gemak voorzien in het wereldse leven en in het Hiernamaals. Wie (de gebreken van) een moslim bedekt, hem zal Allah bedekken in het wereldse leven en in het Hiernamaals. Allah zal de dienaar bijstaan zolang de dienaar zijn broeder bijstaat. Wie een weg inslaat om kennis op te doen, voor hem zal Allah hierdoor een weg naar het Paradijs vergemakkelijken. Geen groep mensen verzamelt zich in n van de huizen van Allah (de moskeen) waarbij zij het Boek van Allah reciteren en dit onderling bestuderen, behalve dat er vrede over hen zal neerdalen, genade hen zal omringen, de engelen hen zullen omgeven en Allah hen zal prijzen bij degenen die bij Hem zijn. Degene wiens daden hem laten achterblijven, zijn afkomst zal hem niet versnellen."
(Muslim n. 2699)

----------


## taher7

ma sha allah

----------


## Planwest

Mashaallah ....

----------

